# WTS: NIVISYS MUM-14 Demo Unit $2,495 shipped



## Arrow 4 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a NIVISYS MUM-14 demo unit for sale. This unit has less than 5 hours of use and was never mounted to a weapon and fired. There a three small black specs on the tube but do not interfere with observation or targeting. These specs were present when I purchased the unit new just over a year ago. Price is $2,495.00 shipped.

Unit comes with the following: 
Sacrificial lenses (Both are installed) 
Head Mount 
J-Arm 
Picatinny/Small Arms Mount 
Battery adapter to use with AA or CR123 batteries 
Carrying case 
Eye Cup

The Multi-use MUM-14 Mini-Monocular is a high performance modular, hand-held passive night vision monocular device that utilizes a single Generation III intensifier tube to provide crisp, clear images under the darkest conditions. The Mini Monocular "single tube / single eyepiece" approach to night vision missions is based upon the proven concept that independent use of each eye maximizes the ability of the user to operate under a wide range of low light conditions and maintain maximum situational awareness. 
Small and Versatile, the MUM-14 Mini-Monocular gives you a high performance 3rd generation system in the smallest, toughest package available. The MUM-14 has the ability to be weapon mounted, head/helmet mounted, hand-held, optionally attached to C-Mount lenses, cameras and extender 3x/5x Afocal objective lenses. Also available is the dual-system head/helmet mount that allows two Mini Monoculars to become one binocular system. 
• 3rd Generation 
• High Res: 64 lp/mm 
• Lightweight 
• Compact 
• Rugged Design 
• Hands-free Operation 
• Integrated IR Illuminator 
• Submersible to 20m 
• Single Battery Use (AA or CR123) 
• MIL-SPEC 
• Head, Helmet or Weapon Mountable 
• Intuitive Modular Design 
• Dual Mini Rails for Fast Head and Weapon Mounting Transition 
Specifications 
Image Intensifier Tube: 18mm 2nd/3rd Gen 
Resolution: 1.3 cm/MR (typical Gen III) 
Spectral Response: 400-950nm 
Objective Lens: 27mm, f/l 1.2 
Magnification: 1x (unity) 
Field of View 40° standard 
13.3° with 3x Afocal 
10.0° with 4x Afocal 
8.0° with 5x Afocal 
Focus Range 15mm - ∞ 
Battery Type CR123 lithium or AA 
Battery Life >40 hours operations (CR123) 
>20 hours operation (AA) 
Dimensions (L x W x H) 10.75 x 6.85 x 4.95 cm 
Diopter Range +4 to -6 
Weight 260 grams 
Eye Relief 27mm 
Indicators Low Batter (yellow) 
IR Illuminator (red) 
Environmental -51C to +45C (operating) 
-51C to +85C (storage) 
20m (submersible)


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 12, 2012)

SOLD*********


----------

